# دائرة الأضواء الدوارة



## TheTeck (4 يونيو 2006)

دائرة الأضواء الدوراة مع السورس كود للمعالج PIC12F675 بلغة الأسمبلي

من هنا:
http://www.theteck.com/circuit_5mlights.htm

أتمنى أن أصل إلى كل نقد هادف..


----------



## TheTeck (6 يونيو 2006)

دارة أضواء متحركة (5 أضواء)

هذه الدارة هي من برمجة وتصميم المهندس عبدالله مصطفى هبرة، حماة، سورية في 10/2005

وصف الدائرة:

صممت الدائرة لتربط مع خمسة مخارج عبارة عن خمسة أضواء، تقوم بالحركة وفق البيانات المخزنة داخلها، الهدف من الدائرة في أغلب الأحيان تزييني، واستخدامها الغالب هو في السيارات.

صممت الدارة لتعمل على جهد تغذية السيارة 12 فولت، وقد قمت بتصميمها على المعالج PIC12F675 الثماني الأرجل.

لماذا المعالج PIC12F675؟

رغم أن لهذا المعالج العديد من المزايا رغم بساطته، الأمر الذي يجعله باهظ الثمن نسبياً، لكن في الدائرة الحالية لم نستخدم أياً من مزاياه تلك، ولكن ما جعلني أعتمده في هذه الدائرة، هو أني لم أكن أملك وقتها أي معالج آخر، وكان تاجر القطع الالكترونية الذي أبتاع منه عادة في إجازته السنوية!! وكنت مضطراً لتصميم الدائرة، فلم أجد خياراً بديلا!!.

وفي كل الأحوال، يمكن لأي هاو أن يعدل الدائرة لتعمل على المعالج الذي يرغب به، فهي دائرة بسيطة.

ميزات الدارة:

الدائرة بسيطة ويمكن لأي هاوي تطبيقها. 
الدائرة تحوي 5 ليدات للدلالة على حالة الخرج، وتحوي كذلك 5 ترانزستورات بوضع مجمع مفتوح OPEN COLLECTOR لتتيح لك ربطها على أي حمل تشاء شريطة ألا يتجاوز الحمل ال15 فولت وال300 مللي أمبير. 
تحوي الدائرة كذلك مفتاح كباس Push Button يتيح لك اختيار نمط العمل (هناك تسعة أنماط عمل مختلفة تختلف فيما بينها بسرعة الوميض وطريقة الوميض)، وستقوم الدائرة بتخزين حالة النمط حتى في حالة انقطاع التغذية الكهربائية. 
الدائرة صغيرة الحجم وأبعادها لا تتجاوز 6*4 سم. 
الدائرة مفتوحة المصدر. 
تعمل الدارة على أي جهد مستمر من 18 وحتى 8 فولت. 

طريقة عمل الدارة:

كل ما عليك عمله هو توصيل الدائرة بالتغذية لتبدأ عملها بشكل فوري، وفي حال أردت ربط المزيد من الأنوار يمكنك ذلك ببساطة كما هو موضح بالمخطط.

بكبسك للمفتاح اللحظي ستلاحظ تغير طريقة عمل الأنوار، هناك تسعة أوضاع ستتنقل بينهم بشكل دوري كلما ضغطت المفتاح، اختر الوضع الذي تراه مناسباً، واترك الدارة لتعمل عليه حتى ولو انقطعت عنها التغذية الكهربائية.


----------



## kamelff (16 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
عزيزى لو انى اريد اذود من كل مخرج من الخمس ليدات مثلا 50 ليد يعن يكون المجموع 250 ليد 
ماذا نذود فى الدائرة وشكرا
[/frame]


----------



## TheTeck (16 يوليو 2006)

الحل الأفضل في هذه الحالة هو استخدام الوصل التسلسلي لليدات، بهذا لن تحتاج إلى تيار كبير..
مثلا لو وصلت كل 5 ليدات على التسلسل وجعلت تغذية الليدات 10 فولت (باعتبار أنك تستخدم ليدات هبوط الجهد عليها 2 فولت)
عندئذ سيكون التيار الكلي لكل منفذ هو 10*0.02 أي 200 ملي أمبير (الترانزستورات المختارة تتحمل هذا القدر من التيار) لكن عليك تغيير مقاومة القاعدة
وسيكون التيار الأعظمي للدارة 1 أمبير (عليك مراعاة ذلك في وصل تغذية الدارة)
عليك مراعاة ذلك


----------



## عمرو الكينج (29 يوليو 2006)

ال picمشكلة كبيرة شكرا


----------



## TheTeck (29 يوليو 2006)

ما المشكلة في الpic?


----------

